# Projector image not straight



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had a JVC HD750 installed last year and I have been struggling to get the image straight.

It is a ceiling mounted pj, what I am finding is where the pj is close to a bit of wall the installers had to angle the 4 arms on the mount slightly to one side, the side of the pj that is opposite the wall is the side that is drooping lower. I can disguise it by zooming in the image but on 2:35:1 films the black borders give it away.

I tried what the store advised and held the pj up higher than the screen and tighten 1 of the bolts but as I lower it it always falls back into the same position :hissyfit:

Has anyone seen this problem and if so was there a sollution?

I would really appreciate your help??

Thanks in advance

Marty


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

The culprit sounds like the mount.

Is it an OEM ceiling mount? Or something else?

Most projectors have quite a few different ceiling mounts out there... If it's not staying in place, maybe replacing the mount would be a reasonable solution.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> The culprit sounds like the mount.
> 
> Is it an OEM ceiling mount? Or something else?
> 
> ...


http://http://www.peerlessmounts.com/dyn/Products/BrowseProduct.aspx/tn/313/u/t/categoryID/193

This will get things level! My personal favorite!
Your projector should be level.... check it with a level!

How centered is your lenses to the screen? If you use a lot of horizontal shift you can run into lenses distortion. Does your projector have a keystone setting? If so this can fix things if your mount isn't the problem?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It really is a matter of tweaking until you get it right. I had the same problem and thought I would pull my hair out trying but after some very colorfull language I finally got it right. You can level it like mentioned but that means the screen is also level and there will be some difference from across the room especially in an older house. Kepp pluggin away at it and you will get it.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

KrazyK said:


> http://http://www.peerlessmounts.com/dyn/Products/BrowseProduct.aspx/tn/313/u/t/categoryID/193
> 
> This will get things level! My personal favorite!
> Your projector should be level.... check it with a level!
> ...


Digital keystone correction will destroy some of your resolution and can produce moire distortion in the image (especially with moving pictures). The feature is intended for portable projectors, in presentation applications, not for permanent installations. In a home theater, the projector and screen should be installed correctly to maximize image quality. Using keystone will only trade one compromise for others. If the feature has been engaged by the installers, it should be disengaged and reinstalled correctly.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 28, 2010)

Alan Brown said:


> Digital keystone correction will destroy some of your resolution and can produce moire distortion in the image (especially with moving pictures). The feature is intended for portable projectors, in presentation applications, not for permanent installations. In a home theater, the projector and screen should be installed correctly to maximize image quality. Using keystone will only trade one compromise for others. If the feature has been engaged by the installers, it should be disengaged and reinstalled correctly.


Agreed,

Unfortunately we don't know if the projector was installed correctly.
I certainly don't run any keystone on my Projector; but it's installed correctly.
It was the last suggestion to fix his distorted image; if he wasn't willing to fix his poorly installed projector mount.
I definitely agree it's not the best solution.
However, it is a feature that comes on "home theater" projectors like my Panasonic PT-AE4000. 
It's a feature that probable is included for installs that aren't perfect like an off center installation or a non permanent install.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Many (if not most) projectors sold to the home theater market are from companies who's history and dominant sales come from the computer display market. Historically, the consumer video market has had to settle for "hand me down" engineering from the computer industry. This has also been true in the flat panel display segment of the industry. Very few projectors have been designed and engineered from the ground up for optimum video imaging. One example I'm aware of in this category is when Joe Kane Productions has partnered with Samsung on their HD projectors. The most recent models have not included digital keystone correction facilities at all. Like many so-called features included in consumer displays: just because it's there doesn't mean it will improve the picture.


----------



## marty1 (Jun 29, 2010)

KrazyK said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Unfortunately we don't know if the projector was installed correctly.
> I certainly don't run any keystone on my Projector; but it's installed correctly.
> ...


I am sure keystone has not been run, the home cinema intallers have good reputations and they proffesionally installed the pj screen and mounted it on the ceiling. One of the guys did come out again after I complained but he moved it as straight as he could and just zoomed the picture in until you could not see the edges. Gradually it has lowered a bit again and is noticeably lop sided when the film has black borders. I feel that as it has been nearly a year now there is not much more I can ask from them but it is frustrating :huh:

Regards
Marty


----------

